# Will not start - Craftsman 32cc Gas Trimmer #316.791870



## itsoktodoubt (Apr 14, 2010)

This is my roommate's trimmer. I'm told it hasn't been used in 2 years. It has been sitting in the storage shed with the old gas/oil mixture still in it. It will not start at all.

I have drained the old gas/oil mixture and replaced it with a fresh batch. Air filter seems clean. Put in a new spark plug, which gets a spark when pulled out and grounded. When I pump the primer bulb, gas seems to be flowing smoothly through the fuel lines. I even sprayed Engine Starter in the carb and still nothing.

What should I try next? I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to small engines, or engines in general, but am a quick learner and follow directions well, so I'm up for the challenge!

Thanks in advance for any advice or help!


----------



## scortchenscott (Apr 14, 2010)

after you try to start it a couple of times pull the plug back out and see if there is fuel on it ....if not there might be crap plugging up the carb somewhere ....


----------



## itsoktodoubt (Apr 14, 2010)

I have done this. It is getting wet, but the liquid is dark like car oil. Maybe from grit and grime?


----------



## itsoktodoubt (Apr 14, 2010)

Today, my roommate and I will be attempting to clean the carb. Is a rebuild kit a necessity or can we reuse the old gaskets?


----------



## itsoktodoubt (Apr 14, 2010)

Just took the carb off and opened it up. It looks brand new. No build up whatsoever that I can see.

Again, when I pull the spark plug out there is a car oil like liquid on the spark plug. I assume it's gas mixed with either dirt or old gas buildup. Could this be causing the spark plug not to spark when it's housed? It sparks when it's taken out and grounded. If yes, what's the best way to go about cleaning the housing out?


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

I think it's possible that you have so much gas/oil in the crankcase that it's in a continuous state of being flooded. You might try, with plug out, spraying carb cleaner into sparkplug hole, pull starter 10 or so times, repeat process a couple more times. Spray a small amount of carb cleaner in the plug hole, install plug and try starting. As a "starter fluid" I use a product called LMT bought from Lowes, in the mower parts/sparkplugs section of store, but the carb cleaner should work also.


----------



## itsoktodoubt (Apr 14, 2010)

Yesterday, I bought a can of Pyroil Starting Fluid from O'Reilly Auto. Should I use that instead of carb cleaner?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Never use starting fluid on a 2 stroke engine. carburator cleaner has oils in it which reduce wear on a 2-stroke engine


----------



## itsoktodoubt (Apr 14, 2010)

Went down to O'Reilly Auto and picked up a can of carb cleaner. The above suggestion didn't work. I sprayed a decent amount in the spark plug hole and am going to let it sit for a bit, in case there is a lot of gunk that needs to be broken down.

I did notice one thing. With the spark plug out, when I pull the start cord, the engine seems to turn over more than with the spark plug in. Does this mean anything to anyone?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Spray compressed air into the spark plug hole while turning over the engine. Pull 20 or so times while blowing air into the cylinder.


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

itsoktodoubt said:


> I did notice one thing. With the spark plug out, when I pull the start cord, the engine seems to turn over more than with the spark plug in. Does this mean anything to anyone?


Yes, it's normal. Without plug, there's no compression, and therefore, much less resistance.


----------



## itsoktodoubt (Apr 14, 2010)

Sprayed compressed air into the spark plug hole while turning the engine over at least 20 or so times. Still nothing. Engine still turning over more with the spark plug out. I'll keep trying.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Next thing to do is check compression. If you do not have a compression tester pull off the muffler and look in the exhaust port to see if there is any scoring on the piston.


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

After reading all this again, I'm beginning to think this is a low compression problem. After all this purging of the engine, it should at least kick with carb cleaner as a starting fluid and if it has spark. Hold your thumb (sorta firm) over the plug hole and pull the starter. Does it have enough compression to push your thumb away?


----------



## itsoktodoubt (Apr 14, 2010)

When you say "scoring on the piston," what exactly am I looking for?

I held my thumb over the plug hole and yes, it does push my thumb back a bit.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The piston will normally be smooth. If it looks like corduroy then it is scored


----------



## itsoktodoubt (Apr 14, 2010)

In that case, yes, it does seem to be quite scored. Does that mean the piston is shot?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You will need a new piston and cylinder.


----------

